# Marie Curie's MBTI



## Arcadiawolf (Jun 20, 2013)

I've read through a lot of lists of famous INTPs on the net, whereof many include Marie Curie's name. A few places, I've also seen people who state to believe she was an INTJ, but a majority seem to view her as an INTP.

So I don't know very much about her as a person, but the things I do know all indicate that she's an INTJ. She seemed like a very structured person, and apparantly excelled at school. (I'm in no way saying INTPs can't make it great in school, it's just that our abilites are seldom remarked because we dislike having work "pushed on us" like we in a way are in school. while being appreciated in school doesn't take away any possibility of being INTP, I'd say it at least indicates that you're more of an INTJ.. if you understand what I'm trying to say?)

Either way what I initially wanted to know, what typical INTP features did Curie have, that makes people see her as an INTP and not INTJ?


----------



## Caute (Aug 8, 2016)

I know this is 4 years ago but if you haven't seen Nat Geo's Genius, then you should. This series claimed to be historically accurate and Madame Curie is significant in episode 5. I'm watching it right now


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

I can already tell that you've based this on the letters *rolls eyes* I expected more from a supposed NT.


----------

